# Whiting caught at Metapeake Fishing Pie



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I have been fishing the Bay for longer than I care to mention. I have never seen whiting/roundhead in the mid bay. They are here!


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the update.what are they hitting?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

They were caught using bloodworms. I was hoping someone would chime in about them. Old-timers will remember the photo-shop tog pic,,,,,


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Old-timers will remember the photo-shop tog pic,,,,, 👍 Sure do. Wasn't that a little scheme cooked up by Anthony, Jason (Fl Fisherman) and Clyde (Hat80) about the Tog they caught at Matapeake? Those were the best years.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Yeah, the togs were caught by Anthony. He and Jason were on their way home from OC and it was Hat's idea from the get-go. I remembered Hat80 asked Anthony to go to his car and retrieve the Togs for a photo. We were rolling on the pier laughing so hard.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WOW TunaFish, you and I have been hanging around this forum going on 20 years. 👍 👍 We've seen a lot of guys come and go.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Sure have Catman!!!


----------



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

catman said:


> WOW TunaFish, you and I have been hanging around this forum going on 20 years. 👍 👍 We've seen a lot of guys come and go.


Catman, I'm still reading here just want to read and talk about fishing.

Gregg


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Catman, u be an oldie guy!

Sandcrab


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Speaking of Fl Fisherman, He is coming up on the 10th and we are headed to AI for a week. Stop by if you are out there. We will be in a blue Silverado with VA tags


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Please give Jason my best. Thanks


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll be there on the 14th fishing with my wife. Every Wednesday is our surf fishing day.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

We'll be in a blue Toyota 4runner with DE plates.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

catman said:


> Please give Jason my best. Thanks


Will do Nick


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Sandcrab said:


> We'll be in a blue Toyota 4runner with DE plates.


Ron,
We'll keep our eyes open for you. Roughly what area of AI do you usually fish


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Usually when I fish with the wife, we fish just South of the bullpen. Prob 1 mile past...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

FL Fisher who? 🤔😉🤣


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> Sure have Catman!!!


Good to see you! I haven't been on here much except for the occasional check in. Haven't really felt like fishing that much.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Nice to hear from your Karen. I can't blame you. What they did to NB pier and other places are discouraging.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Axon said:


> Speaking of Fl Fisherman, He is coming up on the 10th and we are headed to AI for a week. Stop by if you are out there. We will be in a blue Silverado with VA tags


Howd you guy a do? We caught a bunch of kingfish, croakers, puppy drum, and some huge 40 lb+ skates.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

We did about the same minus the puppy drum. Bait stealers were out in full force and we figured out they were small blues. Spent today at AI VA and absolutely slayed the 60-70 lb cownose rays lol. Skate and blues there too. Overall a hard rough week of fishing. Still beats a day at work! 😉


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I used to slay them at Sandy Point in the early Summer when I lived in Bowie MD. Catch a couple of those guys and your arms and shoulders are shot! My first big one at SPSP was on an 8' St Croix baitcasting rod, Abu 6500, and 15 lb mono with a 50 lb shocker. That shocker came in real handy!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Man, what happened to this forum?
It is dead as fried chicken.


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

cold.... heading to IRI this friday. hopefully i can catch something


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll be at AI on Wednesday. Will probably head down to the line just to see what is going on...


----------

